

Which is faster: CSS3 transitions or JQuery animations? - flexie
http://css3.bradshawenterprises.com/blog/jquery-vs-css3-transitions/

======
spoiler
In my experience the browsers that don't support these kinds of transitions
are usually better left unanimated in java script; they usually run on older
and slower computers.

Also another reason why CSS transitions might be faster is because the browser
could (or does?) use the GPU to render it.

